# What would you do?



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 17, 2010)

Without the specifics. Say you asked your OH to do something for you and they promised they'd do it. Now say, a year later you find out that not only did they say they'd done it when they hadn't but you found the piece of incriminating evidence right in your house. Would you confront them about it or leave it be seeing as they probably don't even remember it now?

I'm so angry right now that I really wish I had a punch bag or something.


----------



## Lucy (May 17, 2010)

i'd sleep on it before doing anything, and see if you're still angry tomorrow. anger is an instinctive reaction and sometimes its difficult to see through it to make a useful decision or do something that will actually make a difference.

if it were me, i would sleep on it, and then ask him about it the next day, calmly and democratically. he shouldn't be promising you things and not seeing them through. it's not very honest. but then again, he might have just forgotten, so all is good. but either way i'd want to know.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Lucy, that helped


----------



## Kraezinsane (May 17, 2010)

What does OH stand for?


----------



## Johnnie (May 17, 2010)

Never heard of OH either. Eh I'll assume it means SO (significant other).

It all depends. I'll post an ex later.

BUMP


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 17, 2010)

Haha sorry, its means other half


----------



## internetchick (May 17, 2010)

Me? I'd be *****ing at them with evidence in hand, waving it around for emphasis as I hurl my angry words at them. Sure, you'll get lots of responsible responses from people that I will agree with lol



, but in all honesty if they didn't do something important that will impact me now or in the future they will get an earful. If it was an honest mistake that is one thing, but if not hello anger!





So, basically I am no help and you should wait for other responses.


----------



## divadoll (May 18, 2010)

It depends on what it is they were supposed to do. Quit smoking? Quit shooting up cocaine? Fix a window? You have to pick your battles as to which one you know you are going to win. Sometimes its easier for them to tell you they did so you'll leave them alone, especially if you keep asking. i'd probably drop hints hoping that they'll fess up before you confront them outright. Sometimes its the failure that keeps them from actually doing what they know they should be doing.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 18, 2010)

LMAO! I'm with Leticia. My instinct is to flip off because if it were something small chances are I won't get angry. Something crucial, and I'm going off because I make a point to state what important things need to be done and if I'm expecting results, don't let me find out it's in the same state a year later. Sorry.

So yea, wait for the more reasonable, level headed responses.


----------



## pinksugar (May 18, 2010)

I agree, it really depends what it was that they didn't do... I also think that Lucy is right, sleeping on it and seeing how you feel tomorrow might be the best course of action


----------



## KGW (May 18, 2010)

I would say something, but definitely not until you've cooled down. And when you do talk make sure to just keep it as light as possible and not be accusatory. Otherwise the defenses will go right up and you'll just end-up in a big fight. As everyone said, you don't know what really happened until you ask so just be open minded because it could have been a simple mistake/misunderstanding.


----------



## Adrienne (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me? I'd be *****ing at them with evidence in hand, waving it around for emphasis as I hurl my angry words at them. Sure, you'll get lots of responsible responses from people that I will agree with lol



, but in all honesty if they didn't do something important that will impact me now or in the future they will get an earful. If it was an honest mistake that is one thing, but if not hello anger!




So, basically I am no help and you should wait for other responses.

LOL That is so me. Especially if I have evidence. I'll be the first to wave it in front of their faces like "wtf is this sh*t!?" If I have no evidence I'll wait it out and sleep on it. But you really should sleep on it if it's not something terribly important. Even if it is, you should still sleep on it as if it hasn't been done in a over a year, what's one more day?


----------



## stacy h (May 18, 2010)

Depends did it really mean that much to you in the first place ! if it did maybe calm down first and then approach it ! If not forget it whats the point in dragging it up !


----------



## LashTV (Jun 26, 2010)

i am so pleased other people have said stuff which is like me. From the way i am if i had the evidence i would be also waving it in his face, going "uhh.. so you did this then yea?" and then seeing there reaction if it was a mistake then id cool down maybe and tell them to do it then whilst its on there mind and if its because they just couldnt be bothered then pms rage comes out. XD

but seriously from a logical point of view best thing is like others said sleep on it til the anger has left you IF it is something that can wait. if not then sit down and try to calmly ask why it still hadnt been done a year on. Also tell him how much it bothered you and that your wondering now if in the future you can trust them to do the stuff you ask.


----------



## Minka (Jul 11, 2010)

Depends on what it is.

If it had to do with something promiscuous or some sort of addiction, i'd drop them immediately since people seldom change their habits.

The severity of what happened is really up to you. I'd at least talk to them. There's really not enough info to give a good answer.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Jul 12, 2010)

I think divadoll pretty summed it up for me. Like, the words from my mouth.


----------

